# Interested in moving to the philipines...



## aptuck2010 (Nov 12, 2012)

but i know very little about how to get started, how much money i should have saved, what type of employment is available, etc. I want to live a simple life...desiring only what is needed. i would also like to make an acquintance that can kind of help me learn of different areas and whatnot if i am able to make it there. any suggestions on the first step to those who have successfully made that transition?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Welcome*



aptuck2010 said:


> but i know very little about how to get started, how much money i should have saved, what type of employment is available, etc. I want to live a simple life...desiring only what is needed. i would also like to make an acquintance that can kind of help me learn of different areas and whatnot if i am able to make it there. any suggestions on the first step to those who have successfully made that transition?


Hi and welcome to the site,

First thing I would suggest is to spend lots of time reading the posts here on the Philippines page. There is loads of good information available here and even on other sites for expats.
Then spend plenty of time here in the country. Let the newness wear off before making ANY decisions on moving here.
This is a great country for vacations and retirement. However, it is not a place to expect to find work. Labor laws for foreigners are very strictly enforced and any jobs that might be had pay almost nothing compared to jobs in the states. So to make it here realistically, you need to be able to live without working. 
If you come here for trips, even if it is to meet a girl and or her family, for personal safety, do not travel to the southern Philippines. Long story short it is a very dangerous place dispite the fact that some expats do live there. See all travel advisories at the US Embassy Manila Philippines site.


Hope this will help a bit and good luck .


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Which part of PI are you looking at, age, long term plansetc.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

everything gene said,look long and hard on it. Life here can be really hard......i lived with only filipinos for 4 yrs and finally just moved to subic 2 weeks ago with foreigners around. Makes it a little easier...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Subic*



lefties43332 said:


> everything gene said,look long and hard on it. Life here can be really hard......i lived with only filipinos for 4 yrs and finally just moved to subic 2 weeks ago with foreigners around. Makes it a little easier...


We have lived elbow to elbow with the poorest of the poor over here in a Mt. Pinatubo resettlement town for many years and love every minute of it. Doing business with locals anywhere in the country can be a nightmare but for living, for my wife and I, this is the best ever. I have spent loads of time over at Subic and love the place. I manged the Hungry Marlin Restaurant that use to be close to the Yacht club and loved that too. But for everyday living, for me at least, it's much more enjoyable and less expensive living within their society and living conditions. I dunknow, just seems more of an adventure even after being in our home here for almost 10 years.


Gene


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> We have lived elbow to elbow with the poorest of the poor over here in a Mt. Pinatubo resettlement town for many years and love every minute of it. Doing business with locals anywhere in the country can be a nightmare but for living, for my wife and I, this is the best ever. I have spent loads of time over at Subic and love the place. I manged the Hungry Marlin Restaurant that use to be close to the Yacht club and loved that too. But for everyday living, for me at least, it's much more enjoyable and less expensive living within their society and living conditions. I dunknow, just seems more of an adventure even after being in our home here for almost 10 years.
> 
> 
> Gene


I agree with you there also(sounding like a broken record now) I also lived in remote mindanao and it was good,,,,much cheaper living like a filipino to some extent. Just finally had enuff of it. with my cancer and other complications going now I figure this would be a logical place for me. Better health care etc...(maybe) anyhow,,my plan is to draw my last breath here....As im telling him though,,take a long hard look at it,,the rp isnt for everybody. If youre not adaptable think again. I do like living here at the beach and I have 2 neighbors retired marines. One is from 60 miles from me in ohio long ago. Makes it enjoyable. Im standing outside my compound yesterday when he stopped car and rolled down window to ask "are u american?" I said yup,,same place same name,,it was a pleasure to deal with a fellow countryman. I also like Baretto for a little excitement. Life here is an everyday adventure.......thats why Im here. I have been told by those who have known me well for 35 yrs or more that im an adrenaline junkie. They tell me I dont do things the easy way,,,hmmmmm.....I guess its what makes life fun,never a dull moment for me.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> *If you're not adaptable think again. *


I think that is a 100% must. You have to be able to adjust constantly. It's like relearning all the rules on how to live. Where to go for whatever, how things are done, etc. etc. Kinda like a riddle that you will never get it all completely (cuz they are always changing). 

Also, if you are looking to be living at American standards then you will be disappointed. Usually when the first problem comes along that you have to rely on someone local to fix. So like an acquaintance told me.. Set your expectations low or you will always be disappointed  I think the frustrations most experience are because of this. 

Being able to bounce these frustrations off of a fellow countryman every now and again is a must no matter how good your relationship with your pinay is.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

jon1 said:


> I think that is a 100% must. You have to be able to adjust constantly. It's like relearning all the rules on how to live. Where to go for whatever, how things are done, etc. etc. Kinda like a riddle that you will never get it all completely (cuz they are always changing).
> 
> Also, if you are looking to be living at American standards then you will be disappointed. Usually when the first problem comes along that you have to rely on someone local to fix. So like an acquaintance told me.. Set your expectations low or you will always be disappointed  I think the frustrations most experience are because of this.
> 
> Being able to bounce these frustrations off of a fellow countryman every now and again is a must no matter how good your relationship with your pinay is.


Thus some of the value of these forums......


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Healthcare Etc*



lefties43332 said:


> I agree with you there also(sounding like a broken record now) I also lived in remote mindanao and it was good,,,,much cheaper living like a filipino to some extent. Just finally had enuff of it. with my cancer and other complications going now I figure this would be a logical place for me. Better health care etc...(maybe) anyhow,,my plan is to draw my last breath here....As im telling him though,,take a long hard look at it,,the rp isnt for everybody. If youre not adaptable think again. I do like living here at the beach and I have 2 neighbors retired marines. One is from 60 miles from me in ohio long ago. Makes it enjoyable. Im standing outside my compound yesterday when he stopped car and rolled down window to ask "are u american?" I said yup,,same place same name,,it was a pleasure to deal with a fellow countryman. I also like Baretto for a little excitement. Life here is an everyday adventure.......thats why Im here. I have been told by those who have known me well for 35 yrs or more that im an adrenaline junkie. They tell me I dont do things the easy way,,,hmmmmm.....I guess its what makes life fun,never a dull moment for me.


*Agree also. I have COPD/Emphysema and am on constant meds now. I know that life would most likely last longer back in the States. But what's do do there? Nothing can compare with life here even with the frustrations. I got married almost 10 years ago here and could not imagine ever leaving for any reason.
How is the healthcare for the cancer over there - or is it better on this side of the hills at Angeles University Hospital over here? 
Yea Barretto is a nice area for sure. I like going just beyond there to Blue Rock. The time I spent managing the Hungry Marlin Restaurant in Subic Base proper was a blast. Only downside was being away from my wife during the week.

Be sure to let us know how you're doing there at the beach...



Gene*


----------



## aptuck2010 (Nov 12, 2012)

thank everyone for responding . guess i should tell a bit about myself...i am 30yrs old, single, no children :clap2: lol, and i want to move for long term (i would never leave if possible). i dont look for luxuries in life, i am very self sufficient. i have been disowned by majority of my family due to them being in a cult that i want nothing to do with...so i have become very used to being alone and a loner...and i actually like either way. i dont have alot of money, maybe a couple thousand, but like i said, i dont need much to maintain...food water and a little bit of shelter. i dont mind working, any type of work, for a few pesos to keep me fed. i have the survival mindframe...meaning if i have to be homeless for a while, or here and there, i dont mind at all...i am not above anyone, and know i have to start somewhere. 

i am just so ignorant to outside of the USA, and i resent this society for not introducing us to the rest of the world ....but i am willing to find out for myself. my brother lives in butuan right now, hes been there for about 5yrs now...married with a little girl. hes not military or anything, we both share curious streaks, and he actually acted on his. he is however, a part of the cult now, so he is very little help to me . they are trying to move back here next year anyway...

:focus: im not picky, choosey, or demanding...i am VERY adaptable and yielding, and i get a high from unexpectance and adventure. i am not afraid of anything, and i mean anything (not even death). i am ready to make this move, i just need to know how to make it.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gene,,i dont take any meds yet in 3 yrs...only using naturals,,buko everyday,,guyabano,mangosteen,delandans,,dragonfruits.. for the present and feel good. Just a slight tumor on lymphnode on my neck.....just thought living near a better facility would be wise if the need arose. I fully plan to draw my last breaths here.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Life In Paradise*



lefties43332 said:


> Gene,,i dont take any meds yet in 3 yrs...only using naturals,,buko everyday,,guyabano,mangosteen,delandans,,dragonfruits.. for the present and feel good. Just a slight tumor on lymphnode on my neck.....just thought living near a better facility would be wise if the need arose. I fully plan to draw my last breaths here.


I don't blame you at all. This is the place to live right up to the end. That Buco is sure good stuff. Don't know much about the rest but natural living is usually pretty good. If ya ever need a doctor for treatment or to quell a concern. On this Philippines page check the Useful Links and then look for The Pinoy Doctor site. Easier to locate the right one there.


Gene


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> Gene,,i dont take any meds yet in 3 yrs...only using naturals,,buko everyday,,guyabano,mangosteen,delandans,,dragonfruits.. for the present and feel good. Just a slight tumor on lymphnode on my neck.....just thought living near a better facility would be wise if the need arose. I fully plan to draw my last breaths here.


lefties...

If/when I have to use a hospital, I will use the one inside the Freeport (Baypointe). The hospital is new and the doctors seem to be competent based on my experience. I have heard some nasty rumors about the new one in Barreto...


----------



## Problem Child (Nov 15, 2012)

I am living here 6 yrs. now and saved enough money to go back home and buy a house CA$H.I lived on the beach for $20/night for the last three years had a nice quiet life.But when I had to go to the city is when I always had BIG problems.My apartments were all robbed.I never got a deposit back from a landlord.No one keeps their word here,NO ONE! I have been cheated by all I did business with,once at a high cost,trust no one.Find one girl who can do the purchasing for you,if not...you will be cheated everywhere you go.the real estate prices are LAUGHABLY high and 7-10 X's higher than back home.interest rates 11-14%,lol!!! if you do not have $2,000/month (the dollar/euros are all losing 10% yr. 3yrs. running w/inflation,)stay home. I lived really well on the beach,but it is time to call it a day and go home.you need start up money.Car or scooter=5,000 euros.head for the beach....surigao,dinigat,palawan,camiguin,boracay...the cities are h*ll-holes...stay away!


----------



## Problem Child (Nov 15, 2012)

btw,if you are not in good health the health care in the Philippines is 3rd world a la carte.be forewarned...you need PHP15,000 in your pockets at all times just in case you need to be hospitalized.and the doctors,well.... good luck.if you are not healthy,I would stay home.if you have a heart attack in the philippines going to a hospital,especially in the provinces,will not save you.


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

Problem Child said:


> I am living here 6 yrs. now and saved enough money to go back home and buy a house CA$H.I lived on the beach for $20/night for the last three years had a nice quiet life.But when I had to go to the city is when I always had BIG problems.My apartments were all robbed.I never got a deposit back from a landlord.No one keeps their word here,NO ONE! I have been cheated by all I did business with,once at a high cost,trust no one.Find one girl who can do the purchasing for you,if not...you will be cheated everywhere you go.the real estate prices are LAUGHABLY high and 7-10 X's higher than back home.interest rates 11-14%,lol!!! if you do not have $2,000/month (the dollar/euros are all losing 10% yr. 3yrs. running w/inflation,)stay home. I lived really well on the beach,but it is time to call it a day and go home.you need start up money.Car or scooter=5,000 euros.head for the beach....surigao,dinigat,palawan,camiguin,boracay...the cities are h*ll-holes...stay away!


Sounds like you are looking forward to leaving Philippines. Can't have been too bad though if you saved enough in 6 years to pay cash for a house in USA. Best of luck for the future.

Richard


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

I would not be buy a house in USA wait until they finish tanking.


----------

